# '87 sentra engine swap question...



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

Hi all... 
I'm driving an '87 sentra and was wondering about engine swaps... like which engines will fit under the hood without too much trouble.. and whether or not I'd have to modify/switch the transmission out to match the new engine... Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, I'm new to the Japanese car world (all 4 of my last cars were vintage VW's). Any info helps, or if there are some good websites out there with performance info regarding an '87 sentra... Thanks...


Phaedrus


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

how much is too much? and if you would like to know check out the b12 fourms...look around..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

your in the right place , just make a left at the mailbox and cross the street to get to the b12 forum


----------

